# 2012 Eos Looks Ugly



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

From what I have "seen" of the potential 2012 eos receiving the same front treatment as the 2011 Jetta there is really something wrong. Come on VW and stop introducing cars that look like a Ford Taurus humped a Honda Accord. VW's are supposed to turn heads not blend in. :banghead:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Idk I am inclined to disagree. They are giving it a scirocco-esque front end which I am rather fond of.

Its the reason I am not so gung ho on getting a current MY vs a 2012. Chrome bumpers and MK6 head lights are meh, to me that is.

*shrug* sure making every car model look like a rocco is kinda not vw but the Eos needed a facelift.


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

At least they have some who like it. I'm trying to get a 2011 eos to replace my 2007 eos because I kind of like the old school. I'd really like to get ahold of a White Knight eos though.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

white night is nice, but it's just a whtie Eos with a black roof, black wheels, white stitching, it's still an Eos!


----------



## buggy4cars (May 12, 2008)

Where did you see the pic's of the 2012 EOS? I'm thinking of a MY2011 and think I'd like the current front end better too but I'd like to see the pic's.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

buggy4cars said:


> Where did you see the pic's of the 2012 EOS? I'm thinking of a MY2011 and think I'd like the current front end better too but I'd like to see the pic's.


 The Render 









From what I recall the actual: 









Hope that helps.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Nothing more than same old, same old, unfortunately. 

Just the usual with the new corporate front grill and clip. Too bad, really. 

Our current front end is what actually attracted me to the Eos in the first place.


----------



## FullCollapse747 (Jun 17, 2009)

Now this would be the ultimate compromise. :heart:


----------



## mustbeSONNY (Nov 20, 2006)

FullCollapse747 said:


> Now this would be the ultimate compromise. :heart:


thats hott


----------

